# Re-Attaching Pedistal Seat Mount in Jon Boat



## smackthatforhead (Feb 13, 2008)

All the post about decking Jon Boats reminded me....

My dad's old metal Jon boat has pedistal seat mounts attached directly into the factory metal benchs. But now all the screws have loosened up and come loose. What is the best type of hardware to use to re-screw or bolt these to the metal benches?  Screws themselves don't seem to stay, and since you can't get inside the metal benches, can't secure bolt from underside.  

With spring fishing right around the corner, I'm looking for a quick easy solution, and not a boat overhaul! 

I'm sure there is an easy solution, I'm just clueless.


----------



## loggrhead (Feb 13, 2008)

use 1/4" toggle bolts(you'll have to drill out the holes the size that it says on package),then get some 1/4" fender washers,1/4"nuts
#1.drill hole,insert toggle(don't drop)
#2.add fender washer then nut and tighten
#3 then you should be able to bolt seat right onto studs or "toggles"


----------



## trickworm (Feb 13, 2008)

logrhead 's got the right idea


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Me double what Trickworm say's.   Loggerhead's got it going on.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've used screw in self tapping bolts for years and they work great.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 14, 2008)

*Toggle Bolts*

loggr, trick, & clyde;,,   Exactly what I had to do to mine,,   Toggle bolts,,,  Only way to go w/o adding additional weight. Now, in a few years, getting them out is a trick, not really,,  all you gotta do is grind off the heads and let em fall.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 14, 2008)

They pretty well covered it - I used the plywood method so I wouldn't have to drill the big hole for the pedestal base and all the holes for the lag screws to hold the base down. I covered the plywood with carpet and screwed to the  boat bench with about 8 longh skinny drywall type screws.  Then I attached  all the hardware to the plywood  so all the big holes are in the wood.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 15, 2008)

*My solution*

Here's what I did along time ago. I built a 2x4 block. 4 2 x 4 blocks cut to 7" lenght. build a block. 2 pieces of straight metal 2 in wide. bend to go over bench and come down boths sides about 5 inches. drill holes in each side about and inch from bottom and through bench on boat. Attach strips to bottom of block. attach boat swivel to top of block. I put weather sripping on strip next to boat. slip down over bench. Thread rod through and secure of both side with wing nuts. Mount seat on swivel. This raises seat and secures it at same time. Diagram included


----------



## Forkhorn (Feb 16, 2008)

Toggle bolts will work well. I have also used a hole saw to cut out the center where I could reach through the hole and push bolts up through the 4 drilled mounting holes in the bench. Held them in place with tape while I lined up the mounting holes on the pedestal and then put fender washers and tightened nuts down on them. Wish I would've thought of the toggle bolts first, but hey it works.


----------



## jai bo (Feb 16, 2008)

I would get marine grade plywood, and take indoor/outdoor carpet to cover it...make sure you use adhesive.  Screw that down in the corners and on the side,then attach the pedestal...Easy as pie!


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 16, 2008)

Or you could cut a access panel  to serve two purposes.

1- You could reach in and put bolts and nuts on the pedestal.

2- You would have a storage compartment for tool bag, rope and what-nots.

Cut a square in one of the (vertical) surfaces. Take your time and cut it clean. Then install hinges and a latch. Instant storage!!!!!


----------

